# How to avoid almost being towed



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok found this video not realy long but it will put a smile on your face

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/12/10/video-unhappy-shanghai-lady-tows-the-tow-truck/


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

She'll be buying a new transmission for that Captiva soon...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

IIP said:


> She'll be buying a new transmission for that Captiva soon...


a guy called Krypton years ago had a song called Let's blow up the Tow Truck.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

here's another one
http://home.peoplepc.com/psp/newsst...20081210/493f4cd0_3ca6_1552620081210613793782


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> here's another one
> http://home.peoplepc.com/psp/newsst...20081210/493f4cd0_3ca6_1552620081210613793782


If the deputy had been serious about dealing with that two truck driver, he'd have found a way to persuade him to drop the car, i.e. "finding" broken tail lights on the wrecker.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

It looks staged. Funny anyways


----------



## dennis95 (Dec 22, 2008)

It is really funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------

